# fmod.dll



## PlagueJester (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright, so I just installed Sins of a Solar Empire Entrenchment. First it gives me some **** about not having d3dx9_36.dll. So, I go and install the newest version of Direct X to get that taken care of. I try to start the program... again. This time, it's saying I don't have fmod.dll. So, instead of just grabbing it from one of those dll dump sites, I researched it. According to EVERY source, it's a trojan. Does this game REQUIRE me to have a trojan on my computer to play?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

You can safely download fmod.dll from *here* and copy into your WoW folder. It's part of the WoW audio library, created by a reputable company, Firelight Technologies. It's not a trojan, virus or spyware.

Have you installed DirectX 9?

Run the 2 tests in dxdiag to see if there are any problems with your DirectX.


----------



## PlagueJester (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure which direct x I've DLed, I just know I have the most modern. And thanks a TON.


----------



## PlagueJester (Apr 12, 2009)

Alright. I have it DLed, and in my system32 folder. Still says I don't have it. Does FMOD belong somewhere else?


----------



## PlagueJester (Apr 12, 2009)

That would be it. Lemme try that.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Vista uses DirectX 10, but if you're getting a DX9 error, install the latest DirectX 9.0c (March'09) and reboot, then run the dxdiag tests. *http://www.filehippo.com/download_directx*

fmod.dll needs to go in the game folder.


----------

